# Cat/kitten fosters needed in South Wales Urgently



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Foster homes needed for Many cats/kittens/dogs and puppies in South Wales(do still let us know if you can help even if you aren't in south wales) For Friends of the Animals rescue

They have offered to take on these two cats http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?28680-2-Cats-in-Llanelli-S-Wales
If we can find a foster home for them

They also have a number of Ex breeding puppy farm dogs/puppies

Including Cavalier Charles king Spaniels, Cocker Spaniels,Golden Retrievers and some Bichon Frisé puppies

If you think you can help please email us at [email protected] or answer this thread here Fosters needed for many cats/kittens and Dogs/puppies in South Wales and we will pass on your details to the rescue and arrange a home check for you

Please cross post onto your facebook and twitter pages to try to help.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww it's so sad to see these posts about needy cats  I'd struggle to foster an adult cat due to having adults of my own . However , my cats have relatively recently accepted two kittens easily so i could possibly foster a kitten ......

I'm nowhere near Wales though i'm afraid , i'm in Lytham st annes


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

That is fine I will send our foster template and we can get you home checked and see if any rescues would like to take up your offer of help


----------

